# 1981 310 gx parts



## DPM (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm new here. Looking for a place to find parts for my 1981 310 gx. I need a right side front control arm. Are there any salavge yards that specialize in old Datsun/Nissan parts.

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I believe you can still get the control arms through Nissan. Try looking them up at NissanPartsZone.com. Their online catalog covers the "mighty" 310/310GX!


----------



## DPM (Mar 22, 2011)

Found the part on Nissanpartszone.com Thanks for all the help.

Cheers


----------

